# Twinrix



## mhcpc (Mar 12, 2010)

Is anyone else having trouble getting Medicare to cover TWINRIX?

Michele R. Hayes, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, CGIC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 12, 2010)

Medicare will only cover hep B; twinrix is not covered.


----------



## mhcpc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## apmc (May 18, 2010)

*Add-on question for Twinrix*

Lisa,

Do you know if there is a specific reason why Medicare will cover the Hep B vaccine but not the Twinrix?  Patient is HIV+ and high risk.  Not sure if there is any way around this and I am having difficulty finding the information I need.

Thanks for your help!
Susan


----------

